# Please help my gourami



## blitzkrieg (Jan 16, 2006)

I have a male dwarf gourami (flame) that I have had for over a month now, he has survived a move from my house back to my dorm room about 2 and a half hours away, and has had no problems at all. He was eating and behaving very normally for a fish, ya know, swimming around and what not. Friday afternoon I noticed that he was not moving very much and staying at the back of the tank almost entirely, the back is usually one of his main hang outs but he would not come up front no matter what I did to provoke him (waving my hand at the back of the tank and feeding did not attract his attention to the front). Saturday he was behaving much the same way, except that he was basically laying over against the side of the tank at the bottom. Today was more of the same until about an hour ago when I thought that he was dead and was about to take him out and then I saw that he was still breathing and he kind of swam away from the net. I noticed yesterday that he has a small white wart like growth toward his eye, much like the last post described, and I can tell that he does not have ich or hole in head, as my old convict survived both of those last year. My suitemate, a big fish fan, said he thinks it might be a fungal infection, but he isn't sure. 
What do I need to save my fish' life? He is in a 5 gallon with a 10 gallon filter and I do 1/2 water changes once a week, there is a heater in the tank that keeps the temperature in the mid 70s, and the other fish in the tank (powder blue gourami, small chinese algae eater, and three red eye tetras [and yes I know this is too many fish for the tank...]) get along well; the tank is very peaceful. 

Is there a medication I can get at petco to save his life? And is this something that might spread to the other fish, because I have a quarantine tank I can move the sick gourami into?

Any help would be greatly appreciated. Sorry this post is so long, it is also my first and I am a college student in the Southeast in case youre wondering. I go to the university of national champions. Thanks.

And I would post a picture but I cant get a good shot of him where he is in the tank and don't want to move him very much because he seems to be in a fragile state.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I'd try Melafix & Pimafix together, in order to fight a broader spectrum of possibilities. Swabbing the white area with a STRONG salt solution or a bit of iodine should also help.


----------



## blitzkrieg (Jan 16, 2006)

baby, thanks for the link, it was definitely the same fungal deal on my fish as the pictures showed and hes in the Q tank for now. salt, if i can get a ride to the store today (buses dont run cause its MLK day), im going to buy melafix and a fungal medication, should i go ahead and get some pimafix too? thanks.

oh, and when you say salt solution, do you mean like the aquarium salt they sell or table salt? and would i have to hold my fishy out of the water to do that and use like a qtip? i want him to live because hes actually the only one ive even gotten attached to enough to name.


----------

